
Face masks' prices in Amazon going up as much as 25X compared to January prices - whoisjuan
https://twitter.com/whoisjuan/status/1233102034049609729
======
LinuxBender
Tip: Only buy the masks sourced by Amazon and not by 3rd party sellers.
Consider also the niche designer options (cloth washable N95/99). Yes, this is
a thing. They are still available in large quantities and at normal prices.
Also remember to wear eye protection.

